
PostgreSQL: secret weapon for high-performance Rails - aaronbrethorst
http://fosslc.org/drupal/content/postgresql-secret-weapon-high-performance-ruby-rails-applications
======
aaronbrethorst
Plus, here are some minute-by-minute highlights:
[http://railsonpostgresql.com/2010/08/03/pgcon-2010-talk-
on-r...](http://railsonpostgresql.com/2010/08/03/pgcon-2010-talk-on-rails-and-
postgresql)

